# car audio help



## BITCHZ (Nov 3, 2008)

How do i add a new power supply for my deck the old one is not working. 

please help me.


----------



## car electronics (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a professional question, maybe you should advise the professional car repairing worker. Can not help you here, only give you some advice


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I wouldnt say that its a professional question. Anyone with good knowledge of car electronics would be able to help.

Where about do you want to put the new power supply.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

A new power supply? Internal or external? Internally it would be cheaper to replace the Head Unit, Externally, find a device that is "hot" when the car is in aux or start position.


----------



## tattoo2 (Dec 21, 2008)

i have a hyundai 96 s coupe and the origenal car sterio needs a securety coad and i dont have it can you help me?


----------



## tattoo2 (Dec 21, 2008)

tattoo2 said:


> i have a hyundai 96 s coupe and the origenal car sterio needs a securety coad and i dont have it can you help me?


----------



## tattoo2 (Dec 21, 2008)

can you help me with the securety coad for my hyundai s coup 96 modle please?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Is it not printed in your logbook/documents of a piece of card.

There is a way that works with some radios providing they are the original with the car. leave it on for about a hour, maybe more and it will code itself from the ECU. Thats only if the radio is factory original and your car supports the feature. I know VWs do.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

reset the ECU (computer)


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

How on earth do you reset a ECU??

Only way I could probly think of is leave the power cable off the battery for a while, but that isnt going to solve the problem, and neither will resetting the ECU


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

pull the radio and look at the dealer tag on it and enter the code on the sticker...that would work, and resetting the ecu can reset and unlock back to factory setting


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

http://pin-code.net/index_en.html#kic


----------

